# WC and WCX



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, with the GRCA test, you can if there is enough room. You can also just jump right to the WCX if your dog has the skills.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Shelly. There seems to be a severe shortage of WC/WCX events, and if I can find one, I may have to drive pretty far. I'd like to be able to enter him in both so at least he gets a chance to play, it would make it more worth the drive. Otherwise, if he goes out on the land of the WCX, for example, we drove a really long way for 5 minutes of time in the field.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Come to Minnesota in June. You can hit the GTCGRC WC WCX Test on Friday and the NFHRA Hunt Test on Sat/Sun, the same weekend on the same grounds (Kelly Farms).


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

No, she needs to come to IOWA in June to spend a week. Hunt test the weekend before then the DMGRC fun day/test the next weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wonder how far you guys are from me...
Where in MN? Where in Iowa? thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and I am not available June 14-24....


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> Come to Minnesota in June. You can hit the GTCGRC WC WCX Test on Friday and the NFHRA Hunt Test on Sat/Sun, the same weekend on the same grounds (Kelly Farms).


How does that work out? Recently I was thinking about trying to revive our GRC's WC/WCX which died after a couple of low entries. One thought I had was to run on a Friday before a hunt test on the same grounds and work with the HT club as much as possible to piggy back of what they did.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Does anyone know if you can enter both the WC and the WCX in the same day?
> Thanks.



Actually it depends on the club and the grounds to be used. If the club is limited in grounds it is not unusual to set up the X land and then basically remove the middle station and some minor tweaking for the C. 
It is usually stated in the premium "No crossover entries" allowed if the host club is not allowing both entries of the same dog.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, and I am not available June 14-24....


Well that blows MY plan! The HT is the 16th and 17th and the WC/WCX is the 24th. FWIW this is central Iowa near Des Moines (so about 8 hours from you if I remember right).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Swampcollie what weekend is that happening? I would love to get Jige's WC atleast. We have our HRC hunt test on June 23rd and 24th.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

General V said:


> Swampcollie what weekend is that happening? I would love to get Jige's WC atleast. We have our HRC hunt test on June 23rd and 24th.


First weekend in June. 

GTCGRC WC/WCX on June 1, 2012

NFHRA Hunt Test on June 2 and 3, 2012


Kelly Farms is right around 3,000 acres so space won't be a problem.

The Entry Premium for the WC/WCX is up and ready on Entry Express. You may not be able to enter Jige in both Junior tests. I think Greg may be Judging one of them.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Well Barb - if you feel like making a looong drive to TX in April, our GR club is having a big weekend. We are doing a hunt test together with Metro Retriever Alliance the weekend of April 14-15, so it will be a double JH and double SH and a Master. Our club is also hosting the WC/WCX that Sunday so there are a lot of choices. In addition, it's a new location this year to the beautiful grounds owned by the Carruth's in Ravenna TX. Check out their ponds:
Pin Oak Kennels / Facilities- CL2 Tech Water | Pin Oak Kennels | Dallas, TX | Dog Boarding | Obedience Training | North Texas and the DFW Metroplex

Radarsdad - would love to have your help one of the days, depending upon what you're doing with Gunner.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

luvgld7 said:


> Well Barb - if you feel like making a looong drive to TX in April, our GR club is having a big weekend. We are doing a hunt test together with Metro Retriever Alliance the weekend of April 14-15, so it will be a double JH and double SH and a Master. Our club is also hosting the WC/WCX that Sunday so there are a lot of choices. In addition, it's a new location this year to the beautiful grounds owned by the Carruth's in Ravenna TX. Check out their ponds:
> Pin Oak Kennels / Facilities- CL2 Tech Water | Pin Oak Kennels | Dallas, TX | Dog Boarding | Obedience Training | North Texas and the DFW Metroplex
> 
> Radarsdad - would love to have your help one of the days, depending upon what you're doing with Gunner.


just make a really long week of it....the weekend before, Houston (just a few hours away) is having JH/SH on Sat. and WC/WCX on Sunday.

I never did get why two clubs so close together did back to back weekends...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to make the drive to Texas, but it's too far to be practical. Oh and I will be in FL that weekend


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh so we can go to Florida but we can't make it to Texas??? 



> Radarsdad - would love to have your help one of the days, depending upon what you're doing with Gunner.


Would love too send me a PM.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm FLYING to FL to see my son! If I could take Tito on an airplane without having to stick him in cargo, you can bet I'd be heading for TX with him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Does anyone know if you can enter both the WC and the WCX in the same day?
> Thanks.





sterregold said:


> Yes, with the GRCA test, you can if there is enough room. You can also just jump right to the WCX if your dog has the skills.


We had someone do this at our last WC/WCX. It was Ruby a puppy out of my friend's dog Bella.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs

We will be doing a WC/WCX this summer. Perhaps it's time for Tito to get a look at the East Coast?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gdgli, you have one of the best clubs around. I sincerely wish I were about 1000 miles closer to you.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> gdgli, you have one of the best clubs around. I sincerely wish I were about 1000 miles closer to you.


I sincerely find that very flattering. I really don't know what goes on at other clubs. I can only say that the people involved in the field in LIGRC are extremely committed. And as you can see, I try to give our club publicity. I don't know if it draws any participants but I hope it does. I think that I saw some license plates at our specialty from as far away as Wisconsin.

I have to add that one participant who has come back to the field is a great resource---he spent 30 years training seeing eye dogs.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

gdgli said:


> hotel4dogs
> 
> We will be doing a WC/WCX this summer. Perhaps it's time for Tito to get a look at the East Coast?


When and where? I may be able to stop by on the way to or from our summer trip to Tug Hill area.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Tatnall said:


> When and where? I may be able to stop by on the way to or from our summer trip to Tug Hill area.


We would most likely be holding our WC/WCX on Long Island in August. I have mentioned to the club the possibility of doing the test off the Island at a hunting preserve that I have a good relationship with but this does not look like it will materialize this year. I will keep the forum posted with updates. I'm actually excited about the growth that our field program is going through right now and I will happily post info.

Perhaps you might be interested in some other activities on Long Island---fishing, shooting, antique decoy collection at one of the museums, some of our daily field training sessions. Did I convince you yet?


----------

